# MIDI files created with Finale are glitchy in DAW



## Composer 2021 (Nov 5, 2022)

I still use Finale as my notation software. Lately, I've been creating things in Finale first (simply the fastest way for me) and then exporting MIDI files to use in my DAW (Logic). However, this approach has been horrendously glitchy. I don't know if it's Finale's fault or Logic's fault. When I import a MIDI of a full ensemble from Finale into Logic, several things are going wrong. The MIDI tracks retain Finale's panning data, some of them won't make any sound even when the sample library is loaded properly, and Logic adds all kinds of audio effects that I don't know how turn off.

The only workaround is to render each staff of the Finale piece individually by copy and pasting them into a new document and exporting the MIDI on its own. Separately. For each instrument. It's outrageously time-consuming and I can't keep doing it.

Is this Finale's fault or Logic's fault? Should I try a new notation software?


----------



## pefra (Nov 5, 2022)

Finale exports all the data that is relevant *for the piece you are exporting* into the midi file it creates. I see you are using NotePerformer, which f.i. uses control changes #11 and #19 amongst others. Now if you play back the midi file with another vst, let's say Berlin Brass, that vst will also react to the controllers that house inside the midi file. I would suggest you have a look at the midi file in Logic's event list to find out what control changes it contains. Then look to what cc's the vst reacts to that you want to play your midi file.

Just an idea, though...


----------



## Composer 2021 (Nov 5, 2022)

If I remember correctly, I already seeked help trying to fix this by clearing Logic's Event List, but was unsuccessful at figuring out what was going on.


----------



## Wallander (Nov 5, 2022)

Try setting *"MIDI/Audio > Human Playback > None"* before the export.

Apart from a single pan, volume, and program change at the beginning of each track, that mode is supposed to export only note events.


----------



## pefra (Nov 5, 2022)

Do you export as MSF 0 or MSF 1?


----------



## Composer 2021 (Nov 5, 2022)

Wallander said:


> Try setting *"MIDI/Audio > Human Playback > None"* before the export.


I always do this when exporting single tracks but can't remember if I do it before exporting the full ensemble files.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Nov 5, 2022)

pefra said:


> Do you export as MSF 0 or MSF 1?


No idea. Not sure Finale gives me an option.


----------



## pefra (Nov 5, 2022)

Which Vst are you using for playback while working in Finale? NotePerformer?


----------



## Composer 2021 (Nov 5, 2022)

pefra said:


> Which Vst are you using for playback while working in Finale? NotePerformer?


Yes, usually NotePerformer


----------



## Wallander (Nov 5, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Yes, usually NotePerformer


When I export a MIDI file on my system from Finale, the file doesn't include our key switches or device-specific controllers. Do you see what the controllers are from the List View in Logic?

Finale documents can also have hidden MIDI data. If you follow the routine described in this support article, all hidden MIDI data is cleared from the document:






NotePerformer 3


NotePerformer 3 is the Artificial Intelligence-based orchestral playback engine for Sibelius, Finale & Dorico.




noteperformer.com


----------



## Composer 2021 (Nov 5, 2022)

Wallander said:


> When I export a MIDI file on my system from Finale, the file doesn't include our key switches or device-specific controllers. Do you see what the controllers are from the List View in Logic?
> 
> Finale documents can also have hidden MIDI data. If you follow the routine described in this support article, all hidden MIDI data is cleared from the document:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will take a look at this next time.


----------



## pefra (Nov 5, 2022)

Export a score from Finale that only contains 2 staffs (with instruments from NP) and no notes at all. Look at the data in Logic's List Editor. Make a screenshot and post it.


----------

